# TCR Composite Frames



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is any difference between the '05 TCR Composite Zero frame, 
and the '06 Composite Zero frame, with regards to weight, stiffness and comfort ?
Reason I'm asking is my LBS has a '05 frame and fork for sale, and I would like to buy a light carbon fibre bike to help me up the hills.
Currently have 11.5 kg Avanti monza.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

No difference, just paint scheme. The TCR Composite was redesigned for the 2007 models.


----------



## migs26 (Mar 31, 2006)

What year model is this TCR composite? TIA


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If it has the matte finish it is an '03. For '04 they retained the same graphics but used a gloss finish.


----------

